# Ebayers, what do you use for your 'business' address



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Do you use your home house address, or a PO box or one of those 'mail drop / packaging places'?

I have noticed that a number of small businesses use an address at one of those mail drop places as the address for their 'business'.

Drawbacks or advantages to each?

Thanks


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I just use my home address.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Yep, me too. 
My 800# usually is routed into my cell phone, though.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Home address also. With a P.O. Box or a drop box you have to go get the mail. USPS brings it to you. I typically get paid and ship out the next business day without leaving the property.

As a delivery when buying UPS won't deliver to a P.O. Box, which I find odd since they are they are there most days dropping off packages for the Post Office to finish delivering for them. I ask the local Post Office about that and was told that was a UPS policy, not theirs. If UPS dropped off a package for someone with a box they would finish delivery. However, perhaps local policy isn't national.


----------

